# Bee removal from concrete wall in Orlando, II



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

continued with pictures:

This weekend I removed a beehive from a concrete block wall from a house in Orlando, FL. This was a very large hive that went floor to ceiling in two rows of concrete blocks, in between and behind the main power meters to the house. This was a very hard removal, especially cutting the block wall in between the meter boxes and removing the comb/honey from back behind the boxes. I never found the queen (not from lack of looking) but I vacuumed about 4 lbs. of bees (in addition to those orienting to my nuc box). I'll check in about 7-10 days to see if she is in there. This removal took me 1.5 days. 

One of the interior concrete blocks had a large hole in it leading into the house and the bees were beginning to build behind a bedroom wall. I removed that comb, applied bee repellent and sealed the hole. The exterior was temporarily sealed until the plaster was repaired. 

When I transferred them into the bee-yard today, they wouldn't fit in a 5-frame nuc (I tried to jam them into a little box because of the chilly weather we have down here). But after 2 hours of watching a huge beard form under the nuc I put them into an 8-frame deep and fed them sugar-syrup. 

Sealed the hole leading from the interior concrete block to behind the bedroom wall:








Beehive removed, bee repellent applied, and openings sealed until the plaster is repaired:


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

bee repellent ?? Curious cause I live in mean bee country


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Bee Quick; drives them out of honey supers or places you don't want them to be!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looked like a tough removal. Thanks for sharing. I've done two trap outs from concrete walls and didn't get the queen either time (pre Mr hogan trap out instructions). I used the bees both times to boost weak colonies. Hope you have the queen in there somewhere.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Concrete block, electrical boxes...wow, that's a tough one. Congrats.


----------

